# Lose yourself in a good book....



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, hopefully those long hot days won't be long in arriving for us here and if any of you are like me, a cold glass of wine, lazing in the sun for a few hours with my nose in a good book is my idea of heaven. 

Just wondering if any of you are reading a good book at the moment that you would recommend to others on the forum - be it educational/fiction/non-fiction/chicklit....etc etc. Something to lose oneself in whilst soaking up a few rays.


Tallulah.xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

One of my favourite books is Cannery Row by John Steinbech. A nice easy read. Very descriptive without the use of jarring flowery english, if you get my drift. A lovely story.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks Chica. My parents are driving over to see us this summer, so along with bits and pieces (marmite, teabags lol!!) packed up in the boot of the car, I'm looking for some good book suggestions that they can hopefully bring with them and I can lose myself in when we take a bit of time out this year......(and to escape from them, they're gonna be here for a month!!!).

Tallulah.xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not a book reader, I dont seem to have a long enough attention span! Altho I do quite like non fiction or factual books!

However, my daughters all read and are heavily into some guy called "Stephen King", interestingly they always bring at least two with them, maybe to escape from their mother??

Jo xx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm not a book reader, I dont seem to have a long enough attention span! Altho I do quite like non fiction or factual books!
> 
> However, my daughters all read and are heavily into some guy called "Stephen King", interestingly they always bring at least two with them, maybe to escape from their mother??
> 
> Jo xx


I think Stephen King Used to be better, he seems to have started writing very weid stuuff over the last few years. I must admit I am an avid reader, I tend to follow authers, Jim Patterson, Wilbur smith, Clive Cussler, Dick Francis,, Robin Cook, James clavell, to mention a few..griz


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

griz616 said:


> I think Stephen King Used to be better, he seems to have started writing very weid stuuff over the last few years. I must admit I am an avid reader, I tend to follow authers, Jim Patterson, Wilbur smith, Clive Cussler, Dick Francis,, Robin Cook, James clavell, to mention a few..griz


oh yes, Wilbur Smith - didn't he write those dynastic novels about a family in South Africa and also a series about Egypt?

Patrica Cornwell is a very good author as well - I've devoured every one of her Kay Scarpetta forensic pathologist novels.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Good day everyone,

I have not read these books but I have seen great reviews on them: 

"LOS HOMBRES QUE NO AMABAN A LAS MUJERES" - Stieg Larsson 

"LA SOLEDAD DE LOS NUMEROS PRIMOS" - Paolo Giarodano.

Cheers


----------



## Deewok (May 12, 2009)

Apologies, this is totally aff topic (how original you say!), but when I saw this, XT came to mind immediately......

Mini mule may be smallest in world - Yahoo! News UK

Anyway, back to books. "The Dirt" by Motley Crue, sold 3 millions copies, amazing read and if it was a soap opera, people would claim its was too tabloid, unbelieveable and unrealistic!
Worth a badgers IMO


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I love reading when I get the chance - and since living in Estepona we decided against getting sky tv .. so limit ourselves to dvd films etc (its supposed to create a better environment and encourage other entertainment! but I do miss it sometimes) ... anyway it means I get the chance to read a lot more ... and after spending loads on ordering stuff from Amazon we discovered the Cudeca and Help the Aged shops in Estepona ..... they both have pretty good libraries of books, most probably donated by holiday makers past etc etc ...

But its brilliant! I go in every other weekend and "buy" 4 books for 50 cents each!!! which satisfied my book lust and contributes to the charity ... and when I go back to "buy" more I "re donate" the ones I bought the previous weeks and have now read .... feel like Im doing my bit !

Anyway ..... I have read some fabulous stuff and a couple of crappy ones - but Ill start to keep a note of the better ones and let you know. I read so many at weekends sometimes I forget who the authors were!

Almost forgot the question! Ive never liked chick lit - usually factual biographies etc - but have developed a taste for thrillers / murder etc .... which I wasnt in to before .. but there is some good stuff out there Ive found.
:boxing:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Everyone's taste is sooo different, but I've read two great books lately, that were also an easy read and very moving
_*Cometas en el cielo/ The kite runner*_ by Khaled Hosseini. The story of a friendship of two young boys growing up in Afghanistan when the Talibans came to power.
_*Chocolate *_by Joanne Harris. Mother daughter relationship. Mother opens up chocolate shop in small town in France. I can also recomend any of her novels except coastliners which I thought was very weak
Both have been made into films. Chocolate stars the totally delicious Johnny Depp...!!
Always good to go back to for light reading *The diary of Adrian Mole *and *Driving over Lemons*
Any more ideas?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Everyone's taste is sooo different, but I've read two great books lately, that were also an easy read and very moving
> _*Cometas en el cielo/ The kite runner*_ by Khaled Hosseini. The story of a friendship of two young boys growing up in Afghanistan when the Talibans came to power.
> _*Chocolate *_by Joanne Harris. Mother daughter relationship. Mother opens up chocolate shop in small town in France. I can also recomend any of her novels except coastliners which I thought was very weak
> Both have been made into films. Chocolate stars the totally delicious Johnny Depp...!!
> ...


Kite Runner - yes, saw the movie. Books are definitely better though, imo.

Have you read Holy Fools by Joanne Harris?

Another disappointment when it came to the movie was "The Da Vinci Code" by Dan Brown - they've now made "Angels and Demons" into a movie which is coming out shortly. Infinitely better in book form.

Tallulah.x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Kite Runner - yes, saw the movie. Books are definitely better though, imo.
> 
> Have you read Holy Fools by Joanne Harris?
> 
> ...


No, I'm very interested in reading it though. I'll have to see if I can find it for the summer. Everything she does is so different. Have you read *gentlemen and players*? I thought it was very clever and thoroughly enjoyed it.
I quite enjoyed The Da vinci Code film, but would have found it impossible to follow if I hadn't read the book first, and yes, the book was better.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I know we have all seen the film but have you read "The Shining" by Stephen King. Wow!!!! Scared the life out of me.  Couldn't put it down!! Very good book.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, I'm very interested in reading it though. I'll have to see if I can find it for the summer. Everything she does is so different. Have you read *gentlemen and players*? I thought it was very clever and thoroughly enjoyed it.
> I quite enjoyed The Da vinci Code film, but would have found it impossible to follow if I hadn't read the book first, and yes, the book was better.


No, haven't read Gentleman And Players, so another one to add to the list !

Well, if you're interested in the background of the Da Vinci Code a good read is "Bloodline of the Holy Grail" b Laurence Gardner....it's all about the history of the Templar Knights - and the search for the Holy Grail (San Grail = Sang Real = Holy Blood btw - the bloodline of Jesus Christ and his relationship with Mary Magdalene/lineage). It's an academic piece, but traces his apparent bloodline and uncovers a lot of bibilcal myths.

Another set of good reads for getting your teeth into is anything by Anne Rice - author of "Interview With The Vampire" - she's written so many novels but has a beautiful poetic quality to her writing - along with my favourite, a supernatural twist!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> I know we have all seen the film but have you read "The Shining" by Stephen King. Wow!!!! Scared the life out of me.  Couldn't put it down!! Very good book.


God yes - although Jack Nicholson was so FABULOSO in it, the book was still better....anything early by Stephen King is wonderful - hence my dark youth - anything by him, James Herbert, etc...etc...


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Everyone's taste is sooo different, but I've read two great books lately, that were also an easy read and very moving
> _*Cometas en el cielo/ The kite runner*_ by Khaled Hosseini. The story of a friendship of two young boys growing up in Afghanistan when the Talibans came to power.
> _*Chocolate *_by Joanne Harris. Mother daughter relationship. Mother opens up chocolate shop in small town in France. I can also recomend any of her novels except coastliners which I thought was very weak
> Both have been made into films. Chocolate stars the totally delicious Johnny Depp...!!
> ...


"Cometas en el cielo/ The kite runner" is a must read! I also recommend Hosseini's "A thousand splendid suns". Amazing books! :clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

scharlack said:


> "Cometas en el cielo/ The kite runner" is a must read! I also recommend Hosseini's "A thousand splendid suns". Amazing books! :clap2:


AAAh. I didn't know he'd written anything else. I'll definitely look for it. He writes in English, doesn't he?
What about the film of "The kite runner"? Would you recommend it?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> No, haven't read Gentleman And Players, so another one to add to the list !
> 
> Well, if you're interested in the background of the Da Vinci Code a good read is "Bloodline of the Holy Grail" b Laurence Gardner....it's all about the history of the Templar Knights - and the search for the Holy Grail (San Grail = Sang Real = Holy Blood btw - the bloodline of Jesus Christ and his relationship with Mary Magdalene/lineage). It's an academic piece, but traces his apparent bloodline and uncovers a lot of bibilcal myths.
> 
> ...


HMMMMMMM. I like knowing the history behind novels, but it has be a "friendly" book or I get too bogged down. I do find the whole Holy Grail thing facinating though. I watch a lot of documentaries on youtube and that kind if thing while I'm doing the ironing. Makes ironing a bit more interesting. (Sometimes I watch _*the IT crowd *_or a series too for a laugh)
Don't know anything about Anne Rice. Will have to investigate


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> AAAh. I didn't know he'd written anything else. I'll definitely look for it. He writes in English, doesn't he?
> What about the film of "The kite runner"? Would you recommend it?


Yeah, he writes in English. I am sure you will love "A thousand splendid suns"!

The film isn't great, but it's worth watching... It's much better than the 'Fast and furious' type of films!   

I have never seen a film that's better than the actual book itself, although Isabel Allende's "The house of the spirits" was a very nice film!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Yeah, he writes in English. I am sure you will love "A thousand splendid suns"!
> 
> The film isn't great, but it's worth watching... It's much better than the 'Fast and furious' type of films!
> 
> I have never seen a film that's better than the actual book itself, although Isabel Allende's "The house of the spirits" was a very nice film!


No, can't think of a film that's better than a book off hand, but I do remember when I saw _*The French Lieutenant's Woman *_ for example I wanted to read the book, and the book was excellent


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I read the Kite Runner recently and thought it was a fabulous book - I was very emotional at the end of it ... I actually have the film waiting on DVD but in some ways reluctant to watch it in case it doesnt live up to the book ..... but I probably will do sometime soon.

Im a big Sebastian Faulks fan - Birdsong in particular was excellent, his most recent "Engelby" is also brilliant but a complete change of subject matter / genre to his other work ..... its quite dark actually but its my sort of read!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Do you do Sudoku's Tally. I have a book of a 1,000. Love 'em. Ok, ya have to use ya brain but if you are in deep concentration, people don't want to disturb you :thumb:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> Do you do Sudoku's Tally. I have a book of a 1,000. Love 'em. Ok, ya have to use ya brain but if you are in deep concentration, people don't want to disturb you :thumb:


I've had a good go at them before, but I always find that at the last knockings there's a number where it shouldn't be and it completely throws the whole thing off. There are supposed to be some techniques to it, aren't there?

Love crosswords and word searches though - and those ones that are a bit like crosswords, giving a clue, but with little arrows pointing to where the word goes - can't remember what they're called though!!

Anything that stops people dead in their tracks from disturbing you is great with me!! (I tend to just zone out anyway and develop sudden deafness).

Tally.xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I suppose there is a tecnique for sudoku's. It was just trial and error with me and I have my own. Yes, put 1 number wrong and it puts the whole lot out
Really frustrating as it's difficult to track back.

The height of MOH's week is the Express's big Saturday xword. Keeps him quiet all weekend


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Reading Ghosts of Spain at the moment, a real insight into Spains history and its sometimes terrible past. The bodies buried by the roadsides, the families turned against each other in the Civil War, Franco et all.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Reading Ghosts of Spain at the moment, a real insight into Spains history and its sometimes terrible past. The bodies buried by the roadsides, the families turned against each other in the Civil War, Franco et all.


I read that earlier in the year Stravinsky ..... was a difficult read sometimes. There are a lot of books out there on the Spanish Civil War etc that I would love to read, Im also trying to find some books by F Garcia Lorca .... but his novels only appear to be available in Spanish .... which sadly is beyond me at that level!

I know his writing is supposedly very dark - but Im really fascinated by him and his eventual death - Im not morbid honestly! but history is always interesting to me.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> I read that earlier in the year Stravinsky ..... was a difficult read sometimes. There are a lot of books out there on the Spanish Civil War etc that I would love to read, Im also trying to find some books by F Garcia Lorca .... but his novels only appear to be available in Spanish .... which sadly is beyond me at that level!
> 
> I know his writing is supposedly very dark - but Im really fascinated by him and his eventual death - Im not morbid honestly! but history is always interesting to me.


Sue - available from Amazon dot com...
Poet in New York: A Bilingual Edition (Paperback)
by Federico Garcia Lorca (Author), Greg Simon (Translator), Steven F. White (Translator)

There's a lot of stuff on the web about his poetry - however quite a few comments that the essence is lost in the translation.....you'd better stick with it and thumb through that dictionary then!!


Just finished Atonement - saw the film first and after all the hype was rather disappointed by it. The book - a little plodding in areas, but better than the movie. Seems to be the usual case, though.

Currently re-reading "Return of the Native" by Thomas Hardy. Wonderful stuff. Studied it at school and is bringing back loads of memories of that time!!

Tallulah.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Reading Ghosts of Spain at the moment, a real insight into Spains history and its sometimes terrible past. The bodies buried by the roadsides, the families turned against each other in the Civil War, Franco et all.



I want to read that one, I must get a copy!!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> I read the Kite Runner recently and thought it was a fabulous book - I was very emotional at the end of it ... I actually have the film waiting on DVD but in some ways reluctant to watch it in case it doesnt live up to the book ..... but I probably will do sometime soon.
> 
> Im a big Sebastian Faulks fan - Birdsong in particular was excellent, his most recent "Engelby" is also brilliant but a complete change of subject matter / genre to his other work ..... its quite dark actually but its my sort of read!


Also by Khaled Hosseini (The Kite Runner) is "A Thousand Splendid Suns". It's impossible not to get emotionally drawn into this story of two women who find friendship and common ground under the rule of the Taliban in Afghanistan. I was in tears so much during this book, willing them on - and then one makes the ultimate sacrifice at the end so the other can leave and find happiness......sniff!

Tallulah.x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> I read the Kite Runner recently and thought it was a fabulous book - I was very emotional at the end of it ... I actually have the film waiting on DVD but in some ways reluctant to watch it in case it doesnt live up to the book ..... but I probably will do sometime soon.
> 
> Im a big Sebastian Faulks fan - Birdsong in particular was excellent, his most recent "Engelby" is also brilliant but a complete change of subject matter / genre to his other work ..... its quite dark actually but its my sort of read!


I also got "emotionally involved" with "The Kite Runner" and I've read Birdsong" which was great, but I've got "A Fool's alphabet" by Faulks and haven't been able to get into it. Perhaps I should give it another try??


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*book lists*

By the way, there are lots of "100 best books" lists out there which, although you of course have to pick and choose from according to your own tastes, can give you ideas. Here are a couple

http://www.bbc.co.uk/arts/bigread/top100.shtml
and
http://www.time.com/time/2005/100books/the_complete_list.html


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> By the way, there are lots of "100 best books" lists out there which, although you of course have to pick and choose from according to your own tastes, can give you ideas. Here are a couple
> 
> BBC - The Big Read - Top 100 Books
> and
> The Complete List | TIME Magazine - ALL-TIME 100 Novels


Thanks for that link, PW. Do you tend to order your books online or is there a libreria near you that has a stock of books in English?

Kind regards,
Tallulah.x


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hiya...

I have bought quite a few from Amazon over the past couple of years and the delivery charge isnt too bad - better if you order more rather than less and it keeps the postage down .... I buy a lot of secondhand books at the moment from shops in Estepona ... But amazon emailed me only this morning with "drastic reductions in book prices" so I ve posted the link here in case it is of interest ..

Sue x

Amazon.co.uk: Clearance in Books: Books


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Buying books*



Tallulah said:


> Thanks for that link, PW. Do you tend to order your books online or is there a libreria near you that has a stock of books in English?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Tallulah.x


If I'm going to buy I need to go to Madrid, 30km away. It's quite a way, but with the advantage that I have a great selection once I'm there. What I tend to do is swap with expat friends around here. We are all "readers", but the only thing is they are mainly American, and I prefer books with British settings, although not exclusively! I also go to second hand shops in the UK. There are second hand places in Madrid, but they didn't seem to be very good when I went a few years ago.There's even an occasional English book in the library. Do you ever go to your local library? They might not have books, but they'll probably have DVDs
How about you? More difficult to buy books locally in Galicia I expect. You'll have to wait for Mum!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hiya...
> 
> I have bought quite a few from Amazon over the past couple of years and the delivery charge isnt too bad - better if you order more rather than less and it keeps the postage down .... I buy a lot of secondhand books at the moment from shops in Estepona ... But amazon emailed me only this morning with "drastic reductions in book prices" so I ve posted the link here in case it is of interest ..
> 
> ...


Useful to know, thanks!!


----------



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi all just read 3 fabs books about life in rural andalucia, by chris stewart the orginall guitarist from genisis, which gives a wonderful insite into the relationships he has with the spainish community, they are called driving over lemons followed by a parrot in the pepper tree and tha almond blossom society, all three are brilliantly written, like a novel part biography but are acutally a travel book.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

chris said:


> Hi all just read 3 fabs books about life in rural andalucia, by chris stewart the orginall guitarist from genisis, which gives a wonderful insite into the relationships he has with the spainish community, they are called driving over lemons followed by a parrot in the pepper tree and tha almond blossom society, all three are brilliantly written, like a novel part biography but are acutally a travel book.


Hi Chris Ive read 2 of these some years ago ... enjoyed them. I also recently read "A Year in the Merde" .. which was obviously about an expat in France! but it was just one year based in Paris and is really funny! dead easy to read and a good one for sitting on the terrace with a drink! doesnt tax the brain ! 

almost forgot ..... you may have already read this one But Bill Brysons "notes from a small island" (think thats the title?) it also a good one particularly if you are missing the UK ! lots of placed to recognise .... funny .... another easy read.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If I'm going to buy I need to go to Madrid, 30km away. It's quite a way, but with the advantage that I have a great selection once I'm there. What I tend to do is swap with expat friends around here. We are all "readers", but the only thing is they are mainly American, and I prefer books with British settings, although not exclusively! I also go to second hand shops in the UK. There are second hand places in Madrid, but they didn't seem to be very good when I went a few years ago.There's even an occasional English book in the library. Do you ever go to your local library? They might not have books, but they'll probably have DVDs
> How about you? More difficult to buy books locally in Galicia I expect. You'll have to wait for Mum!


Hi PW - yes, selection is incredibly limited where I am - Gallego or Castellano I'm afraid - with only a tiny proportion of English books - but if I venture out a bit more, then I might find something. We've got a massive collection of DVDs here, which is continuously being added to. I just love a good book though, and mum always packs a load of her just-reads into her suitcase for me! I'll have to go through that list you posted and see if there's anything else I fancy for her to bring me... 

I'll have to check out Sue's link to Amazon clearance section as well, and order a shelf full to keep me going.....Thanks for the link Sue! Trouble is,(well, not for me but for everyone else around me) , I soon get lost in a book and become deaf and mute until I'm ready to put it down again.


Tallulah.x


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Hi PW - yes, selection is incredibly limited where I am - Gallego or Castellano I'm afraid - with only a tiny proportion of English books - but if I venture out a bit more, then I might find something. We've got a massive collection of DVDs here, which is continuously being added to. I just love a good book though, and mum always packs a load of her just-reads into her suitcase for me! I'll have to go through that list you posted and see if there's anything else I fancy for her to bring me...
> 
> I'll have to check out Sue's link to Amazon clearance section as well, and order a shelf full to keep me going.....Thanks for the link Sue! Trouble is,(well, not for me but for everyone else around me) , I soon get lost in a book and become deaf and mute until I'm ready to put it down again.
> 
> ...


Im the same T with blocking everything out if Im reading a good one! I did look at "talking books" at one point, you can download them on the internet but the choice is pretty limited really .... I just thought it would be so cool to lie on the terrace and just listen to the book without the hassle of holding it up and blocking out the sun .... plus I wouldnt get suncream all over the pages !! :lol::lol:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

You're right, it IS tough going at times. I'm at the political part at the moment and politics in general isnt something that interests me nowadays. It really does open your eyes to certain things in Spain though





Suenneil said:


> I read that earlier in the year Stravinsky ..... was a difficult read sometimes. There are a lot of books out there on the Spanish Civil War etc that I would love to read, Im also trying to find some books by F Garcia Lorca .... but his novels only appear to be available in Spanish .... which sadly is beyond me at that level!
> 
> I know his writing is supposedly very dark - but Im really fascinated by him and his eventual death - Im not morbid honestly! but history is always interesting to me.


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

This ones for the girls, although I recomend the fella's read it as well.I have just read a book that you girls might find interesting. It's called "The M Word", by Susan Connell-Ford. Susan is an English woman living in Ireland and it is one year in her life after being diagnosed with breast cancer. I found it a good informative read, as I have a wife and daughter, and want to know about these things. The wife is reading it now. Although it's based is Ireland, it lets you know what you could be in for. I recomend it just for that reason alone. It can be purchased from

Natural soap handmade soap skincare bathbomb naked soap no sls, sodium laureth, sulfate, artificial colours, synthetic fragrance, paraben free 

just click on the link on the home page. The only link I have with the book is I did the photography.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

mickybob said:


> This ones for the girls, although I recomend the fella's read it as well.I have just read a book that you girls might find interesting. It's called "The M Word", by Susan Connell-Ford. Susan is an English woman living in Ireland and it is one year in her life after being diagnosed with breast cancer. I found it a good informative read, as I have a wife and daughter, and want to know about these things. The wife is reading it now. Although it's based is Ireland, it lets you know what you could be in for. I recomend it just for that reason alone. It can be purchased from
> 
> Natural soap handmade soap skincare bathbomb naked soap no sls, sodium laureth, sulfate, artificial colours, synthetic fragrance, paraben free
> 
> just click on the link on the home page. The only link I have with the book is I did the photography.


A subject which is sadly very close to my heart, MickyBob - everyone's been touched by cancer either directly or via family/friends. Congratulations on informing yourself about this devastating disease. And a beautiful photograph on the cover as well.
Thank you for sharing. xx


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

mickybob said:


> This ones for the girls, although I recomend the fella's read it as well.I have just read a book that you girls might find interesting. It's called "The M Word", by Susan Connell-Ford. Susan is an English woman living in Ireland and it is one year in her life after being diagnosed with breast cancer. I found it a good informative read, as I have a wife and daughter, and want to know about these things. The wife is reading it now. Although it's based is Ireland, it lets you know what you could be in for. I recomend it just for that reason alone. It can be purchased from
> 
> Natural soap handmade soap skincare bathbomb naked soap no sls, sodium laureth, sulfate, artificial colours, synthetic fragrance, paraben free
> 
> just click on the link on the home page. The only link I have with the book is I did the photography.


Thanks for the info. Valuable stuff. The wife is buying it ...

Cheers


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

scharlack said:


> Thanks for the info. Valuable stuff. The wife is buying it ...
> 
> Cheers



Thanks Scarlack, I hope that your wife finds it informative, and that she will never have to go through what Susan did.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Books website*



Tallulah said:


> Well, hopefully those long hot days won't be long in arriving for us here and if any of you are like me, a cold glass of wine, lazing in the sun for a few hours with my nose in a good book is my idea of heaven.
> 
> Just wondering if any of you are reading a good book at the moment that you would recommend to others on the forum - be it educational/fiction/non-fiction/chicklit....etc etc. Something to lose oneself in whilst soaking up a few rays.
> 
> ...


I've never bought anything from these people, but their web and monthly emails are full of info and they have excerpts of new books.
Lovereading UK - For online book reviews, books and free opening extracts

And for the kids
Lovereading 4 Kids - Online Children's Book Reviews And Free Opening Extracts


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I've never bought anything from these people, but their web and monthly emails are full of info and they have excerpts of new books.
> Lovereading UK - For online book reviews, books and free opening extracts
> 
> And for the kids
> Lovereading 4 Kids - Online Children's Book Reviews And Free Opening Extracts


Thanks for those links, PW - especially for the children's one - my daughter takes after me so will be very interested in seeing the latest on offer. The boys - well, I have to tie them down and make them read. But at least they can go on here and pick something they fancy. Cheers! 

Tally.xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Perfume by Patrick Suskind. What an imagination!!!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> Perfume by Patrick Suskind. What an imagination!!!!


Was that the one about the serial killer that was made into a movie a couple of years ago?? Brilliant movie, I have to say!

Tally.xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Was that the one about the serial killer that was made into a movie a couple of years ago?? Brilliant movie, I have to say!
> 
> Tally.xx


Yes. I was watching it yet again last night. Read the book first. Couldn't put it down!!!


----------



## Dago (Jul 19, 2009)

Chica said:


> Yes. I was watching it yet again last night. Read the book first. Couldn't put it down!!!


Not too long ago I read a book called "It's not about tapas" wich seemed very interesting to me. It deals with a British woman who makes a long bike trip around Spain. The main interest is that her viewpoints are exotic to me. Very different to what a Spanish writer would have written.

I think she talked about Brits living in those "under the sun" bunkers, afraid of the terrible natives that can be seen around. I enjoyed it, and maybe you would. I spect so.

Reading you, especially extreme, is a real joy.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chica said:


> Perfume by Patrick Suskind. What an imagination!!!!


I also recommend this book. I've read it twice and like you, couldn't put it down


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pillars of the earth*

Has anyone read "Pillars of the Earth" by Ken Follett? I want to buy a couple of books and need to make up my mind on the 2nd one 

Cheers


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

**** said:


> Not too long ago I read a book called "It's not about tapas" wich seemed very interesting to me. It deals with a British woman who makes a long bike trip around Spain. The main interest is that her viewpoints are exotic to me. Very different to what a Spanish writer would have written.
> 
> I think she talked about Brits living in those "under the sun" bunkers, afraid of the terrible natives that can be seen around. I enjoyed it, and maybe you would. I spect so.
> 
> Reading you, especially extreme, is a real joy.


Hi ****,

Sorry, I have only just seen your post. Your recommendation sounds interesting! Might give that a go. I just hope it's in big print....lol!!

Nice to see you on the forum again.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Has anyone read "Pillars of the Earth" by Ken Follett? I want to buy a couple of books and need to make up my mind on the 2nd one
> 
> Cheers


Hi Scharlack,
I read both "Pillars of the Earth" and the sequel , not sure of the original title "Un mundo sin fin" ("World without end"?- maybe or maybe not!!) 
I thought it was brilliant, I was gripped from day one and suffered badly from sleep deprivation (and wrist strain as it's pretty heavy to read in bed) until I finished it. It didn't sound a thrilling topic but it was. In fact I re-read it again when I acquired the second part as it had been a couple of years since I had read it. 
Anles


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

anles said:


> Hi Scharlack,
> I read both "Pillars of the Earth" and the sequel , not sure of the original title "Un mundo sin fin" ("World without end"?- maybe or maybe not!!)
> I thought it was brilliant, I was gripped from day one and suffered badly from sleep deprivation (and wrist strain as it's pretty heavy to read in bed) until I finished it. It didn't sound a thrilling topic but it was. In fact I re-read it again when I acquired the second part as it had been a couple of years since I had read it.
> Anles


Thanks for your words on this! 

Cheers!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I mentioned previously that I am a big Sebastian Faulks fan .... this weekend just finished another one of his: "Human Traces" which is another slight deviation from his previous stuff .... but again very much leaning towards human behaviour, thoughts, feelings and actions ..... it was actually about mental health / diseases which may sound a bit yuk or dark to some people ... but I am fascinated with the human mind and behaviour anyway (cos Im a bit strange like that! )

Its pretty heavy going at times with lots of medical talk and theory (non fictional - all the medical notes / opinions were taken from experts of the time (1850s onwards) - but I like to get my head into something that taxes my brain!

Still doesnt quite match Birdsong which is my favourite ... but an excellent book non the less.

Sue


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Try Super Sudokus. There's a website where you can download them and if you pay 5 euros, you can download everyday- they sell them to the newspapers.
I love Super Sudokus - they are so hard. I like a challenge.
Samurai Sudoku Generator - that's the website. I collected old ones for a year from the Saturday version of 'The Independent'. I'd photocopy them and then get one out from time to time. 
You get a 4x4 grid with letters A-F and numbers 0-9.

xxxx 






Chica said:


> I suppose there is a tecnique for sudoku's. It was just trial and error with me and I have my own. Yes, put 1 number wrong and it puts the whole lot out
> Really frustrating as it's difficult to track back.
> 
> The height of MOH's week is the Express's big Saturday xword. Keeps him quiet all weekend


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey you, how's the sun treating you?
If you write a list of books you want to read and look at Amazon.co.uk, then you can buy some for as little as 1p.
The postage still makes them cheap. 
I have about 2000 books and as I have MS, which causes memory problems, it means I can re-read them each year!! (there's an upside to everything!)
xxxxx






Tallulah said:


> Thanks for that link, PW. Do you tend to order your books online or is there a libreria near you that has a stock of books in English?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Tallulah.x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

As I have just entered the happy but to me unusual state of having very little to do all day but laze about in the sun and read, I'm reading 'improving' literature to assuage the guilt.
Currently rereading Hugh Thomas' 'The Spanish Civil War' which you have to read at least twice as it is full of names and precise dates and John Gray's 'Straw Dogs' which alternates between being depressing in the extreme and faintly optimistic.
Sue, I tried reading Seb. Faulkes -' On Green Dolphin Street' which a guest left at my son's house but I find it hard to get 'absorbed' in plot or characters.
I did read a book of his years ago which I liked - can't remember the title but it was set in France early last century.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Normatheexdiva said:


> Try Super Sudokus. There's a website where you can download them and if you pay 5 euros, you can download everyday- they sell them to the newspapers.
> I love Super Sudokus - they are so hard. I like a challenge.
> Samurai Sudoku Generator - that's the website. I collected old ones for a year from the Saturday version of 'The Independent'. I'd photocopy them and then get one out from time to time.
> You get a 4x4 grid with letters A-F and numbers 0-9.
> ...


Thanks for that tip. I'll have a looksee later. Someone gave me a book with 1000 of them so they are keeping me quiet at the moment. 

have you tried the kakuro? I find them mega difficult and very rarely finish one!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> As I have just entered the happy but to me unusual state of having very little to do all day but laze about in the sun and read, I'm reading 'improving' literature to assuage the guilt.


Enjoy. There's plenty more sun to come. Don't know about your time tho'...lol?!


----------



## Ruff (Jul 22, 2009)

If anyone struggles to get English books you can do what I did and get your hands on an ereader ( Reader for eBooks home : Sony ).

They cost from £150-200 but after that you can download books from the internet (latest best sellers cost about £5 but you can find thousands of free books). The ereader themselves hold 100s of books and in the long run it works out cheaper when you consider how much books are to buy new.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Ruff said:


> If anyone struggles to get English books you can do what I did and get your hands on an ereader ( Reader for eBooks home : Sony ).
> 
> They cost from £150-200 but after that you can download books from the internet (latest best sellers cost about £5 but you can find thousands of free books). The ereader themselves hold 100s of books and in the long run it works out cheaper when you consider how much books are to buy new.


Hi Ruff

This may be a stupid question  but does this mean you get the books online and then read them on screen ?? I dont like that idea to be honest .... I enjoy my books either lounging on the sofa ... or on the sunbed with my glass of wine !  

I can certainly see the value of this if I was studying again!! but not reading for pleasure ... theres an art to slobbing, drinking and reading all in one go ! 

Sue


----------



## Ruff (Jul 22, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Ruff
> 
> This may be a stupid question  but does this mean you get the books online and then read them on screen ?? I dont like that idea to be honest .... I enjoy my books either lounging on the sofa ... or on the sunbed with my glass of wine !
> 
> ...


Nooo silly  Click on the link I posted or google sony ereader.

It is a handheld device, the size of a book but lighter. You can read it anywhere you can read books - you download the books from the internet to the ereader.

Here is a link to WH Smiths ebook store WHSmith eBookShop , so you would buy the book online and just download it to the portable ereader.

As i said though you don't need to buy books unless you want a latest best seller as there are lots of free book sites, you can google ebooks to see.


----------



## Ruff (Jul 22, 2009)

Here found a picture of a sony ereader - there are other makes though this is the most popular.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Ruff said:


> Nooo silly  Click on the link I posted or google sony ereader.
> 
> It is a handheld device, the size of a book but lighter. You can read it anywhere you can read books - you download the books from the internet to the ereader.
> 
> ...


 well how was I supposed to know they had advanced so much in this sort of technology!  It looks a pretty natty thing actually ...... I can see the appeal. Maybe I will consider treating myself one day ......


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Chica said:


> Enjoy. There's plenty more sun to come. Don't know about your time tho'...lol?!


Loads of time too, I hope. I decided it was time to call it a day, allow the youngsters to have their turn
Seriously, though, I am a tiny bit worried about finding things to do with all my time, apart from reading, lazing around the pool etc. 
My son suggested golf but I suspect that wouldn't suit my temperament. When I had better eyesight and was agile and fit I played squash, so golf isn't my thing. Too much walking and standing around, from what I've seen on tv.
We're both animal lovers, esp. big dogs, so thought of contacting Adana to see if we could be of use.
But we haven't been here long enough - only since last December -for boredom to be a problem yet.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Loads of time too, I hope. I decided it was time to call it a day, allow the youngsters to have their turn
> Seriously, though, I am a tiny bit worried about finding things to do with all my time, apart from reading, lazing around the pool etc.
> My son suggested golf but I suspect that wouldn't suit my temperament. When I had better eyesight and was agile and fit I played squash, so golf isn't my thing. Too much walking and standing around, from what I've seen on tv.
> We're both animal lovers, esp. big dogs, so thought of contacting Adana to see if we could be of use.
> But we haven't been here long enough - only since last December -for boredom to be a problem yet.


Hi M

Thats a lovely idea ... which I could volunteer for something like that (ADANA or similar) I know they regularly ask for helpers - and you dont have to commit to anything specific if you dont want to ..... a nice idea 

Sue x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hi M
> 
> Thats a lovely idea ... which I could volunteer for something like that (ADANA or similar) I know they regularly ask for helpers - and you dont have to commit to anything specific if you dont want to ..... a nice idea
> 
> Sue x



Hi Sue!

Yes, it's something which could be fun as well as useful. I've posted before about what I'd like to do with people who leave their dogs behind when they go home.
I know I'll have to do something though as I've been travelling around Europe for the past few years, not really doing anything of great value to humanity (European Employment and Discrimination Law) but feeling useful, if you know what I mean
Back to books: do you know the title of that Faulkes' book I mentioned in an earlier post? It was extremely atmospheric and I can recall descriptions of houses, streets, gardens,but can't remember the plot, characters or title!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Hi Sue!
> 
> Yes, it's something which could be fun as well as useful. I've posted before about what I'd like to do with people who leave their dogs behind when they go home.
> I know I'll have to do something though as I've been travelling around Europe for the past few years, not really doing anything of great value to humanity (European Employment and Discrimination Law) but feeling useful, if you know what I mean
> Back to books: do you know the title of that Faulkes' book I mentioned in an earlier post? It was extremely atmospheric and I can recall descriptions of houses, streets, gardens,but can't remember the plot, characters or title!


Hiya

It could be one of many but as a starting point in the hope of joggning your memory!
Birdsong, The Girl at the Lion DÓr, On Green Dolphin Street (most likely????),Charlotte Grey, Human Traces, Endleby ....... I think On Green Dolphin Street is probably the one ?

Sue


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hiya
> 
> It could be one of many but as a starting point in the hope of joggning your memory!
> Birdsong, The Girl at the Lion DÓr, On Green Dolphin Street (most likely????),Charlotte Grey, Human Traces, Endleby ....... I think On Green Dolphin Street is probably the one ?
> ...


I think it may be 'The Girl at the Lion d'Or'. Definitely not 'On Green Dolphin Street' as I'm half-way into that now.
One of the funniest authors I've read lately is Garrison Keiller with his Lake Woebegon stories.
And the best 'literary' author must be E.Annie Proulx.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

scharlack said:


> "Cometas en el cielo/ The kite runner" is a must read! I also recommend Hosseini's "A thousand splendid suns". Amazing books! :clap2:


Have just finished it - What a book!!! Not what I would recommend for light summer reading though. I didn't take it to the pool, it seemed somehow disrespecful to the women in the book . A hard tough story, that makes you realise just how good you've got it, and how hard life is for so many others.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Have just finished it - What a book!!! Not what I would recommend for light summer reading though. I didn't take it to the pool, it seemed somehow disrespecful to the women in the book . A hard tough story, that makes you realise just how good you've got it, and how hard life is for so many others.


I read this recently too ..... a very difficult one to read at times. We actually watched the film a couple of weeks later (I was a little bit reluctant to watch it to be honest ... it can often spoil the memory of the book!)

Anyway ... the film was fabulous (I believe it won Oscars or similar for best foreign film??) - the cinematography is stunning at times and the actors are brilliant. I suppose like all films coming from a book - they can never hope to fit in every last detail ... otherwise it would by hours and hours long! But I think this particular film did do the book justice.

Sue


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> I read this recently too ..... a very difficult one to read at times. We actually watched the film a couple of weeks later (I was a little bit reluctant to watch it to be honest ... it can often spoil the memory of the book!)
> 
> Anyway ... the film was fabulous (I believe it won Oscars or similar for best foreign film??) - the cinematography is stunning at times and the actors are brilliant. I suppose like all films coming from a book - they can never hope to fit in every last detail ... otherwise it would by hours and hours long! But I think this particular film did do the book justice.
> 
> Sue


Will look out for the film Sue, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> I read this recently too ..... a very difficult one to read at times. We actually watched the film a couple of weeks later (I was a little bit reluctant to watch it to be honest ... it can often spoil the memory of the book!)
> 
> Anyway ... the film was fabulous (I believe it won Oscars or similar for best foreign film??) - the cinematography is stunning at times and the actors are brilliant. I suppose like all films coming from a book - they can never hope to fit in every last detail ... otherwise it would by hours and hours long! But I think this particular film did do the book justice.
> 
> Sue


I have the Kite Runner DVD and think it's bril!! Watched it 4 times now over a period of months. Haven't read the book tho'.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chica said:


> I have the Kite Runner DVD and think it's bril!! Watched it 4 times now over a period of months. Haven't read the book tho'.


You HAVE to read the book Chica - powerful stuff!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You HAVE to read the book Chica - powerful stuff!


Ok. Will look out for it. I need a new pair of reading glasses first tho'. The ones off the shelf are no good for me so will get them sorted so I can read


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> Ok. Will look out for it. I need a new pair of reading glasses first tho'. The ones off the shelf are no good for me so will get them sorted so I can read


Chica, if we get round to meeting in Malaga for a coffee I will bring you my copy of the Kite Runner to read. Sue x


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Chica, if we get round to meeting in Malaga for a coffee I will bring you my copy of the Kite Runner to read. Sue x


OK. Cheers Sue. A lovely cloudy day so far today :clap2::clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> OK. Cheers Sue. A lovely cloudy day so far today :clap2::clap2:



Well, my son just came running in from outside and said in an excited tone "quick, its raining"!! So I've just been outside and, there are a couple of spots of rain on the car and I felt a drop on my shoulder... and that was it! The sun is now shining and the "rain" has stopped!!! There are still a few clouds in the sky, but the suns burning em away

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

*The Innocent Man*

This weekend I read a John Grisham book - The Innocent Man.

I dont read his books normally, but this was his first non fiction book and Im always attracted to "real life" stories as opposed to fiction.

I have a strong interest in people, how they think, why they behave in the way they do, why they choose certain paths .... and this book for me was brilliant in that respect ..... but frightening, thought provoking and downright scarey at the same time.

It may sound a little bit macabre as its main focus is the American justice system and the Death Penalty - but trust me its not an attempt at campaigning for it, or against it ...... purely the horrifying story of someone charged and convicted of murder, sent to death row - and he hadnt done anything! It was more popular in the USA as the guy in question was a former professional baseball player and local hero (although I have to say he wasnt a particularly likeable person!)

It is a genuinely interesting book no matter what your thoughts are on the death penalty - its almost more frightening to read how easy it is for those in charge of investigations and the Courts to manipulate, fabricate and lie!

I would recommend it.

Sue :ranger:


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

I read a book once ............ bloody hard going with nae pictures



Doggy


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendation, Sue!

I have finished "Las cosas que no nos dijimos" (All Those Things We Never Said) by Marc Levy. I actually enjoyed the book very much. It's a novel/fiction which talks about family relationships. 

It travels around different places and differents times (generations). It does get "sentimental" towards the end. Nice book!

Cheers


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Gracias Scharlack - Im trying to keep a list of future reads!!!! Thing is I get a lot of my books from the Charity shops here! which is brilliant for getting cheap books - and contributing to a good cause at the same time, but limits my personal choices ..... but I do spoil myself sometimes and order what I actually want to read from Amazon and get them delivered.

Sue x


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Owdoggy! you should get Mrs Doggy to read to you lol!! that way you can just follow the pictures! Sue x


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Owdoggy! you should get Mrs Doggy to read to you lol!! that way you can just follow the pictures! Sue x


 Now there's an idea
Sue (Mrs Doggy) is a prolific reader and can get through more books in a week than I've read in a decade.............thank goodness for the canny Welsh guy & his book stall at the local market:clap2:


Doggy


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

lol...Im the same! I read one and tell my OH that he would enjoy it and put it on his "to be read at a later date" pile ...... its getting higher and higher!!!!!!!


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

[- its almost more frightening to read how easy it is for those in charge of investigations and the Courts to manipulate, fabricate and lie!]

Shades of the Guildford Four where evidence was withheld to gain a conviction.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

The worse thing here though J is that this guy was only 5 days away from his execution before something happened to turn it around ... and there are also other incidents in the book where people were in fact executed but proved innocent afterwards .... real scarey!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Chris stewart*

Have just listened to this whilst doing my ironing

Chris Stewart Interview - NfS Podcast 47 - Notes from Spain: Travel, Living in Spain, Podcasts, Forum and Photos

It's an interview with Chris Stewart who wrote Driving over Lemons, A parrot in a pepper tree and The Almond Blossom Appreciation Society.

Hope you like it!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Just reviving this thread to tell you that MaidenScotland and I are trying to drum up interest in a reading group. We choose a book, all read it and comment on it.
If you think this is your thing look at this thread 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-lounge/33226-book-club.html


----------

